# Baking Soda as a supplement



## Bayleaf Meadows (May 18, 2017)

I have a goat that is an excessive cud chewer and she has been foaming at the mouth for months.  I've checked her out and had her seen by a vet, and since there are no other problems, I left her untreated and stopped worrying about it even though I didn't know why it was happening.  I saw this post on FB and thought it might be informative (caution: unsubstantiated internet source)-

*Winter Valley Nigerian Dwarfs*
May 12 at 4:04pm · 


DID YOU KNOW???

Goats make their own "bicarbonate" when they chew a cud? Some goats make so much they foam at the mouth lol Feeding Baking soda Free choice 24/7 can do more harm then good...heres why..
Giving a biproduct that goats make themselves, be it Baking soda or Thiamine for long periods of time can convince the body it no longer needs to make it on its own. I have read accounts where after years of feeding Baking soda a producer pulled it from free choice and all hisgoat bloated severely.
Over consumption can cause Hypokelemia, Paradoical CNS,intracellular acidosis .
You should not use Baking soda in a goat who has suffering with Hypocalcemia...
We should also be aware of Drug interactions...such as drugs which need a acidic medium for stability such as tretracyclines like La 200. 
Baking soda raises the goat's pH, where urinary stones dissolve in a lower pH (acidic conditions) so that's why it's not good for boys. 

Understanding how drug choices we use works and how it can effect the goat and interact with other meds and illness is an important step in taking the best care of our animals. Even Something as simple as Baking soda...
https://books.google.com/books…

~Originally posted by Catherine Salazar~


----------



## Green Acres Farm (May 18, 2017)




----------

